# Goldie Haven.....



## Fizgig777 (Mar 24, 2006)

A replacement for the guest room aquarium. It was set up out of necessity... The person I'd given some of my goldfish to a few years ago decided out of the blue he didn't want them anymore. So rather than send 12 year old goldfish (along with their tankmates) to their deaths at a pet store, I took them back. The system has been up and running for exactly one week and was fully cycled after 4hrs. of operation. More plants will be added in time (once the gravel bed matures a bit). The plants seen aren't new; they were in the previous aquarium featured in this room. Patches and 2Spot share their home with a school of mixed Danios (Pearl & Zebra), an Otto and a Nerite Snail.

_Their new home (that odd blue spot isn't permanent; the background was wet and I didn't realize it when applying; will fix it)_









_*Patches* - comet; nacreous scales (though most are matt with a handful of metallic scales); orange and white_









_*2Spot* - comet; nacreous scales (most are matt with a few metallic scales); five calico/harlequin colors (white, yellow, brown, black, and orange)_









_Plant detail_










*More photos here:* http://www.petsociety.org/gallery/goldfish/fizgig/Guestroom/


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Very nice !! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Fizgig777 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thank you for looking


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

What temp do you keep the water?


----------



## Fizgig777 (Mar 24, 2006)

72F minimum, 74F maximum... The two goldie residents, for some odd reason, don't do well in cold water -- they never have.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Thats odd. I have some goldies in an unheated tank and they are very lethargic and looking bad. But when I had them in the heated tropical tank they were thriving. I have a comet that I slowly acclimated to 76 deg so he could co exist with my barbs and he is looking beautiful and full of life. Guess I need to get the temp up on the others before they go belly up on me. thanks


----------



## Fizgig777 (Mar 24, 2006)

You're welcome...

Just don't force the issue with the temp. If the Comet doesn't do well in cold water and your raise the temp. and see it's thriving, that's one thing, but if the Comet is fine in cold water don't acclimate it to warm because they will have health problems down the road. If they are really struggling, you can raise the temp. by setting the heater to 70 and let it do a controlled, but rapid raise in temp. and let it hold at 70 for about a day... see what happens... you can go higher if you need to, but it's best to pause the process there to see how the goldies react (whether they show improvement or not). For goldies that are struggling in cold water, this fairly quick rise in temp. will not adversly affect them. The trick is to get them to the lowest tropical temp. that they thrive at, rather than the highest tropical temp. they will tolerate. If you don't see improvement, even if minimal, in their activity level once you've reached the 70 degree mark, it usually means there is something else wrong with the fish... Please keep that in mind.

Also note that the myth about all Goldfish being cold water fish isn't true. In fact, this is true only on non-fancy varieties. If you have fancy goldfish (fantails, moors, orandas, etc), they should be kept between 72-78 degrees in the long term. There are some fancies that can tolerate cold water, but their longterm health depends on that cold water being only a temporary condition.

Extra info. on that...


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

beautiful goldies  great job!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Such beautiful goldies! nice setup 2 BTW.


----------

